# 40 Gallon Setup w/ Pics (Mbuna - saulosi)



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey all,

Thanks for your help over the last months. Finally got my tank setup and my fish in so I thought I'd share some pictures. Here are the details.

Tank - 40 Gallon Oceanic
Filter - Aquaclear 110
Heater - 150 watt Marineland Visi-therm
Substrate - Home Depot fine sand
Rocks - Picked from landscape supply store.
Lighting - 55 watt compact flourescent

Fish: 15 juvenile Pseudotropheus saulosi

I know my tank is overstocked. I plan to work my way down to a small group of 6 or 7 as they grow bigger. I also have a 55 gallon that is under construction so it can serve as a home for some of them in the future.

Any questions or comments let me know.

IMG_0442 by tyhoward08, on Flickr

IMG_0445 by tyhoward08, on Flickr

IMG_0448 by tyhoward08, on Flickr


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks real clean and natural. The fish are going to love this setup. Well done


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice..lights look good.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dang, I have GOT to get to a landscape supply store to pick out some rocks...That looks great!


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice rocks I got a few of them myself.


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a 46gal bowfront in my bedroom that I am looking at doing almost the exact same thing to, except black sand.

Looks very good.


----------



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I received the tank in pretty bad condition back in December. It was previously used for hampsters. After cleaning it up I realized just how nice of a tank it could be. Then I worked really hard to get the look I wanted.

I've noticed my fish spend a lot of time swimming on the glass. Should I consider this normal or is it a result of my tanks smaller footprint? I've been doing 20% water change every 2 days so I can't imagine it is something in the water. Any thoughts?

Benny71 - Good luck with landscaping rocks. You can get some really cool stuff, but it can be a bit stressful determining if the rocks are "aquarium safe". I did the muriatic acid test on every one of my rocks and actually ended up rejecting about as many as I used. They may have been okay, but I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice set-up. I also read your thread about how you eliminated rocks for the tank. Impressive work =D>


----------



## bookwyrm (Jul 13, 2006)

This setup looks great. I really like the rocks.


----------



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice. I am now also thinking about doing the same kind of thing with my 75 gallon tank (haps and peacocks), but I think that maybe I will use black sand.

But again, that looks very nice!


----------

